# Hey all!



## La_Vernis (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't believe I'm just now introducing myself since I've been hanging around these parts for so long. I figured it's time to stop being such a stalker and actually interact, haha 

A little about me. I'm Kaela more often I'm called lala or Kay. I'm 22 and freshly married. I've just made the move from MN to AZ to come live at Ft. Huachuca (husband is Army)

I'm on the right in the first pic, and excuse hubs topless-ness but this pic kills me, my two loves.


----------



## n_c (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad you joined us!  Love the pics.


----------



## La_Vernis (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks you guys, I'm excited to be here.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

to specktra Kay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very cute pictures!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## mymacmenagerie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Lala!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you're already posting!!


----------

